# LMC 200 W Box Mod



## Feliks Karp (19/6/16)

Limitless Mod Company 200W Box Mod.
I see the pre-orders supposedly ship tommorow, any idea when any local vendors are getting?


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/6/16)

Bump because of serious FOMO


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/6/16)

BUMP for vision - I see its available overseas. Vendors please


----------

